# Flex In Houston



## OkHibba (Nov 3, 2016)

Keep the comments coming for Houston Flex. Any little info helps since everything is so new.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

OkHibba said:


> Keep the comments coming for Houston Flex. Any little info helps since everything is so new.


Are you sure, AFAIK it started in Dec 2015 in Houston!!!


----------

